# buying plants online



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

does anyone know where to buy plants online from within Canada?

There is also a seller on Ebay in Malaysia 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Fissidens-splach...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a429f7e79

Does anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ordering plants from international sources is not recommended, as it can take a long time to get them (and the plants will subsequently die). However, more importantly is the fact that you are breaking laws unless you have the proper paperwork filed to be importing live plants into Canada.

The best place to get plants is probably the Buy and Sell section of these forums.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

No, there isn't much being sold in these forums.

I'm surprised this forum is less active than the AlbertaAquatica on I was on.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

A lot of plant sale activity slows down when the weather turns too cold to mail/ship plants. Not sure how to explain it if that's not the case in AB where the weather is even more of a hazard to tropical plants!

If you know what you want did you try asking/posting for specific plants you may be interested in?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

There are several posters who have plants for sale almost all the time, e.g jimmyjam and qiable.

You live a few blocks from Menagerie, which probably has the most extensive plant selection in the GTA, if not all of Canada. And they can order plants for you that they don't have, too.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

menagerie doesn't have enough tanks to keep all their plants. so the good varieties are sold by saturday afternoon. I go in there twice a week. 

Maybe I'm just unlucky or the fish gods are waiting for my tank to be full cycled.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

There are a couple of sellers on Aquabid that ship to Canada. I've had good luck with a couple of them.

Also have used this guy in Edmonton. Pretty sure it's a one man show but was great to talk with and very responsive

http://www.tntaquatica.com/


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> There are a couple of sellers on Aquabid that ship to Canada. I've had good luck with a couple of them.
> 
> Also have used this guy in Edmonton. Pretty sure it's a one man show but was great to talk with and very responsive
> 
> http://www.tntaquatica.com/


TNT! awesome, thanks, I forgot him since 
I've left alberta,

and also.

sometimes it's all about the talk. I love talking about aquaria plants.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

BettaBeats said:


> menagerie doesn't have enough tanks to keep all their plants. so the good varieties are sold by saturday afternoon. I go in there twice a week.
> 
> Maybe I'm just unlucky or the fish gods are waiting for my tank to be full cycled.


All you have to do is ask. We can reserve plants or order specifically for you.

The enough tanks thing should be taken care of when we put in palnt vats (well li ones) in the basement.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

menagerie said:


> All you have to do is ask. We can reserve plants or order specifically for you.
> 
> The enough tanks thing should be taken care of when we put in palnt vats (well li ones) in the basement.


ooh exciting! my whining was able to get some awesome information out of Menagerie!

it's still the best pet shop I've ever been to between Calgary and Toronto.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

There are Canadian sellers on aquabid and we generally will have more than what we list too. I do ship plants all year round except in extreme temps. Dealing with Canadian suppliers, there is no hassle with customs and delays in shipments.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to try Menagerie mainly because they are my LFS and I know they have a great selection of plants - I just can't ever get my hands on them before they sell! 

Plus, I also need to order some shrimp.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

honestly Menagerie does have the best selection in any fish store and the best prices, you are looking at a good honest proportion of plants for a really good price, and if you buy 6 bunches, 20%, which is basically like saying buy 5 get 1 bunch free.

they reserved stuff for me whenever i give a call. and check out their website when their next order is coming in so that you can go there in time. there is still a good selection of plants right now at menagerie last week when i went there


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Spencer Jack, lots of fish and plants.

http://cichlaholic.com/lists.html


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

svtcanuk said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Spencer Jack, lots of fish and plants.
> 
> http://cichlaholic.com/lists.html


nice stock,
but shipping is far too expensive for plants for a 10 gal.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I would say that it's better to buy something that you see in front of you and can get to your home right after a payment, than waiting 3 weeks and get a plant without leaves or half-dead moss plant.
Also note that eBay sellers are not selling stem plants, which is most popular group of aquarium plants.

Local fellow guys and GTA fish stores is my choice now


----------

